# Wireless network printing help



## problems32 (May 22, 2003)

I know this subject has probably been beaten to death but, I'm having a really hard time with this networking. 

I'd like to be able to print files wireless from my Powerbook with my printer on my home pc connected to my mn-700 router. My PB and my pc both recognize each other on the network but, when i go to the printer setup utility on the PB i go to windows printing and go to the network but no printers are found.

On my pc my printer is set to share and i can see it on the network. Could it be possible that my HP DeskJet 890c is not compatible with the powerbook? If so how can I fix it?

I've tried everything and I've searched all over. This is my last resort. Can anybody help me?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Check the version of the HP driver on your PB. Go to the HP.com site and make sure you've got the latest printer driver installed on your PB.

HP driver v1.0-1.2 for Mac OSX supports USB only. 

To print wireless, you need to get v2.3.1. Go to the HP.com site, download and install the driver, and restart your computer.

Hope this helps.


----------

